

Show HN: My Chrome extension brings music to your Cyber Monday. - davepeck
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cyber-monday-music/opohlfadhcjipolcljapbndoknbakeda

======
davepeck
Just a silly holiday hack, since I wanted to learn how to build and "ship"
Chrome extensions. Code here: <https://github.com/davepeck/monday-music/>

